# Hindi naman siya nabigo sa kanyang pakay



## Inglip

'Hindi naman siya nabigo sa kanyang pakay'

This is a sentence I came across. It just explained Liza has moved the the city in order to search for her father. 'Hindi naman siya nabigo sa kanyang pakay'

Bansa dictionary tells me 'mabigo' means 'unsuccessful' So I am wondering if this is a double negative sentence, or if 'Hindi x mabigo' should be taken as a whole to mean 'He/She/I/You etc are unsuccessful.

Thanks.


----------



## 082486

It's not a double negative sentence...It means Liza was successful in searching for her father... 

Or she was not disappointed when she moved to the city and search for her father.


----------



## Inglip

What does 'mabigo' mean?

If the sentence means - Liza was successful in her purpose - Then it is a double negative.


----------



## DotterKat

_Hindi nabigo _is indeed a double negative statement. _Nabigo _means to have been unsuccessful but with the negation provided by _hindi _(not), you will have _hindi nabigo (not unsuccessful) _and by logical inference, the person _was successful_ in their pursuit.


----------



## Inglip

Thanks. Just wanted to check for that double negative.


----------



## 082486

Thanks for the correction...


----------



## sangrecaliente.sanchaud

I think grammatically, "double negative" is the use of two negative words to express a negative expression.

e.g. I ain´t do nothing. --> this is a double negative. Because "AIN'T" and "NOTHING" are used in the same sentence and it did not negate the first negative. 

However,

It was not uneasy to undo. --> this is not a double negative. "NOT" did negate "UNEASY". Thus, it became easy in the end.

In the sentence above.

Hindi    - Not
Naman  - emphasis particle
siya     - he/she
nabigo  - disappointed/fail
sa       - grammatical particle
kanyang - third person possesive
pakay  - plan


----------

